# Haydn - String Quartet op.76/2 'Fifths' (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Haydn's 2nd Op.76 quartet, in d minor, is known as the "Quinten" ("Fifths") due its distinctive, bold opening motif of falling fifths (did Haydn really model it on the distinctive peal of Big Ben, as some have suggested?) and the movement ends in a dazzling coda. Accompanied by lovely pizzicato (I always listen out very closely here) the 2nd movement is a gem and personally I don't like it being played too slowly. Throughout the respite of the andante o più tosto allegretto the violin plays elaborations of a tune based on the opening motif`s 'falling fifths' above the accompaniment. The third movement is often labelled the "witches' minuet" for its darker tone (one critic called called it "clowns dancing with flat feet") a throwback to Haydn's habit of octave doubling in his early works. The Hungarian inspired vivace assai finale is a swirling peasant dance of gypsy fiddling adorned by drones, witty slides (I really like those who do this really deliciously), syncopations, dynamic accents and lovely pauses. Its a rollicking ride and I can't help but think that Haydn was chuckling quietly to himself whilst writing it. With that in mind I do like accounts that play on the wit and ingenuity of this remarkable quartet. Due to the large number of recordings, I only got the chance to listen and evaluate once in some cases so I suspect this is one where there may be significant movement in the future amongst those recordings that were very highly recommended and above because the quality of those recordings was so high. I have reviewed this particular quartet many years ago, and I still had my notes, so I was aware of many of the recordings but there have been so many newer ones released since then and a few more that I've heard for the first time. It's a popular quartet! I hope you've found a recording that resonates with you.

Below is a very responsive recording from the Heath Quartet






Recommended

Hungarian (1966)
Wilanow
Kuijken
Cleveland
Budapest (1954)
Amadeus
Loewenguth (1958)
Aeolian
Eder
Angeles
Takacs


*Very highly recommended

Vienna Konzerthaus (1954)
Hanson
Modigliani 
Ragazze
Tokyo
Buchberger
Tatrai (1964)
Panocha
Auryn
Doric
Carducci
Fine Arts
Jerusalem
Mosaiques

Massively recommended

Gewandhaus* - of the more old-style type of account this was a the one that impressed the most. Yes, it's maybe slightly heavier on the vibrato but their vision is so clear and rhythms so beautifully sprung. Fabulously clean sound.
*Kodaly* - what I like about this is the structure of the whole performance. Its not earth-shattering but it fits together so well as a piece and the Kodaly are so complementary here.
*Alberni* - this old Collins Classic account is a little dryly recorded but the Alberni play their hearts out and the slides in the the 4th movement are absolutely beautifully done.
*Emerson* - possibly one of their best performances, recorded well by DG (for once) and far from a 'cool' account.
*Festetics* - my favourite of their recordings up to now, this is an earthy and intelligent reading that has real wit and charm.
*Lindsays* - hated by Hurwitz but loved by many and although it may not be for everyone this is great, bombastic, highly individualised Haydn. Lovely final movement with gorgeous, witty slides.
*Janacek (1964) *- this analogue recording may be a bit hissy but the tone of this legendary quartet is exemplary and textures are wonderful.
*Quartetto Italiano (1965)* - another classic account from the Italianos with strong, clean lines and fine phrasing.
*ABQ* - technically immaculate playing, wonderful forward momentum and intonation in this absolutely beautiful account, in fine sound.
*Belenus* - for a first release on an indepent label by a young quartet this is some achievement. The sound is a bit in-your-face but the playing is so committed I was hooked from the start.
*Leipziger* - the Germans build layers of sound lending this reading real charm and class. Perfect intonation and acoustics.

*Top picks

Prazak* - another fine Praga release with alert playing with great colour, robustness and grace. The 2nd movement is absolutely glorious and there's a spontaneity here that's just a little missing from some other performances, above. The Praga sound is top-notch.
*Chiaroscuro* - of all the HIP performances this is my favourite. There's a tiny bit of poetic licence but with recordings of this quality they ensure that any slight ornamentation is done tastefully and sounds natural. Textures are perfect offering so much light and shade and Ibragimova's violin tone (although slightly forward) is utterly sensuous.


----------

